# Will I be welcomed ?



## kirby999 (Oct 19, 2010)

What kind of welcome will I get at traditional shoots next year with me shooting a metal riser take down recurve ? I see where elevated rests are NOT allowed . But carbon arrows are .  I'm shooting aluminum .  I really like my new Hoyt Excel recurve ; it's become my favorite . I've been shooting it off the shelf , but today shot it with a flipper  rest . Wow, nice arrow flight .  At first I was shooting about 8" high at 20 yards  but in just a few minutes , my hand and eye adjusted and most of the arrows were going right where I wanted and the groups were tighter than off the shelf too . Guess I'll have to pull the flipper back off .     kirby


----------



## Dennis (Oct 19, 2010)

You can shoot it at all the shoots but if it does not apply to the rules you just have to shoot for fun and not for score. Heck most people don't shoot for score anyway


----------



## shawn dooley (Oct 19, 2010)

yep i have never had any problems for anyone at any of the shoots with that kinda rest   so dont worrie bought it   and have funn thats what it is about


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks guys ; I'm going to play around with the rest awhile and see if I can get the confidence in it that I have in shooting off the shelf  . If not I'll pull it off and stick the pad back on . I was wondering what folks thought about the metal riser recurves .  I've owned several custom bows before , Wes Wallace, Brackenberry , Robertson Stykbows , Cascade and well as several Bear bows and this Hoyt is as sweet as they get IMO; and very adjustable .  kirby


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 19, 2010)

When most of us shoot it doesn't matter if we keep score or not.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 20, 2010)

I`m looking forward to shooting a Dalaa myself. I certainly would`nt look down on ya. Funny thing... Paul Schaffer a traditional bowhunting Icon and original bowyer for Schaffer Silvertip bows shot off an elavated rest.Bet nobody looked down on him.RC


----------



## T.P. (Oct 20, 2010)

robert carter said:


> I`m looking forward to shooting a Dalaa myself. I certainly would`nt look down on ya. Funny thing... Paul Schaffer a traditional bowhunting Icon and original bowyer for Schaffer Silvertip bows shot off an elavated rest.Bet nobody looked down on him.RC



Robert, from what I've seen and read about Paul, he was way to big for anybody to look down on him.


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 20, 2010)

There's alot to be said for hitting your target.  This group  is about fun and Freedom .


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 20, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> There's alot to be said for hitting your target.  This group  is about fun and Freedom .



Couldn't agree more. My trouble is which bow to shoot at these? They are all so much fun to shoot.


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 20, 2010)

I like a bare bones wood/glass bow myself its more fun for me but I will never look down on anyones choice of hunting equipment shoot what your comfortable with and have fun. Bowhunting is hard enough without havin to shoot somthin your not comfortable with.  I have never shot a trad bow with a metal riser or elevated rest but I'd give it a try if it ment more meat on the table!


----------



## Tikki (Oct 20, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> When most of us shoot it doesn't matter if we keep score or not.



We are suppose to keep score????


----------



## RogerB (Oct 20, 2010)

I shoot all metal riser bows (WARFs, Dalaas, DASs) and some have elevated rests. I take what ever I want to shoot that day with me to shoots. Course I have so many other faults for people to look down on me for, noone ever gets around to the bows.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't see anything "wrong" with elevated rests anyway.  Rules in certain organizations banning them ought to be changed or another class which provides for them should be added. I ain't skeered to shoot against folks using them. 

I will admit that I used to shoot those stick on Bear J2 rests and got really good accuracy but I shot so much I wore them out faster than I could buy them.   Roger gets exceptional and impressive arrow flight and accuracy with his spring rest on one of his WARFs. Looks very durable. 

Anyway,  come shoot at NGT starting in January.  You will always be welcome.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 20, 2010)

Where could I find the trad shoot rules?


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 20, 2010)

T.P. said:


> Where could I find the trad shoot rules?



If you'll search for a specific shoot , like the Howard Hill classic or  the TBG state shoot , they list the rules for their shoots.  Here's the link for the Howard Hill classic  [ http://www.howardhillse.com/  ] just click on rules .  Here's one for TBG [  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=103404&highlight=tbg+state+shoot+rules  ] Seems , TBG allows simple stick-on rests back in 2007 , I guess it's still the same .  I got to shooting  this morning and I was all over the place with the elevated rest . Couldn't get settled in . So, off with the rest . on with the side plate and I'm back to grouping again . Oh well , I'll probably give it another try when my 21" Excel gets here .  kirby


----------



## T.P. (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks kirby, I'll check it out. I'd like to join y'all on one or two of these local shoots.


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 20, 2010)

You're Welcome , T.P. I just started back shooting and have no idea what is  allowed or acceptable out there now.  Since they don't start back until January , I'm trying to be ready .  Back when I used to shoot , I was told I shot a slow bow (it was a 50# Brackenberry, it was what I hunted with also ) Wait 'till they see my arrows now at 40# . LOL kirby


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 20, 2010)

I have no problem with you shootin' metal bows.  Just don't attach yourself to the bow iffin' you find yourself huntin' in the swamp, cause that thing might tow you straight to the bottom!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 20, 2010)

"Will I be welcomed ? "

Sure will! Especially if you are looking to shoot, laugh and have a good bit of fun. 
Folks looking to gripe and bellyache, they are still welcomed to shoot, but I bet
they will not have as much fun.  

Different shoots, sponsered by different folks or clubs
have rule variations, but they are all about the same.
No wheels, no broadheads, no x-bows and most frown on sights and mechanical releases.

TBG is none of the above, plus no eleveated rests only if
you are competing for a trophy. 
Shooting for fun, elevated rests are fine. Trophies only at the State shoot, none at
the Central, or Northern Zone shoots. 
Those are shoots only for fun, and maybe bragging rights.

At NGT, we don't shoot for trophies, (except for the cubs),
and don't care about an elevated rest, but ask Traditional gear only. 
Barebows; recurve, primative, longbow
and only field points. 
Arrows: Sticks, old fishin' poles, aluminum, woodies, fiberglass, carbon are all good.

The folks that go thru the many hours of enjoyable, but hard work, and freely give of themselves 
and time to put these shoots on, mostly do it for the enjoyment of having
folks show up, shoot arrows, laugh and have fun,
maybe make a new friend and eat a hamburger; that's all. 

As we like to say at NGT, "where else can you have this much fun, for only 10 bucks." 

I look forward to seeing you at a shoot Mr. Kirby, and hope
 we have the chance to enjoy shooting a round.
Maybe I will have my new, custom built by RogerB, Metal Risered Warf, 
with an Elevated Rest, in my hands. 

The season will be here before you know it!


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks JA ; I don't want to wish away my days , but I look forward to traveling around little next year, shooting , and meeting all the good folks  in person . that I've met here on GON . Can't wait    kirby


----------



## trad bow (Oct 20, 2010)

Unless a bow has a radius shelf designed to shoot off of, shooting off the shelf is an exercies in futility. The arrows will bounce and you will have trouble  grouping arrows or shooting with any consistency. Most traditional bows are made to shoot off the rest but some aren't. Shoot and have fun. The best shoots are those that friends and new shooters can shoot without the trouble of scorecards and who won. Course I ain't good enough to worry about the latter.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 20, 2010)

robert carter said:


> i`m looking forward to shooting a dalaa myself. I certainly would`nt look down on ya. Funny thing... Paul schaffer a traditional bowhunting icon and original bowyer for schaffer silvertip bows shot off an elavated rest.bet nobody looked down on him.rc



and plastic vanes


----------



## SOS (Oct 20, 2010)

What Dennis said....shoot what works for you...if it doesn't match the rules exactly...shoot for fun...and join us at the camp fire.  We'll give you another year before we force you to make your own bow....LOL


----------



## kirby999 (May 12, 2020)

Well , I can’t believe it’s been 10 years since I asked this question . 
Several things have happened in the last 10 years and I never got to shoot with any of you folks . 
Well, I’m at it again , shooting a recurve, that is , but this time , even less poundage . 
But I’m enjoying watching the arrow fly again and hope some day to attend a few Traditional shoots , if this stinking Virus stuff will get out of here .


----------



## Jake Allen (May 12, 2020)

kirby999 said:


> Well , I can’t believe it’s been 10 years since I asked this question .
> Several things have happened in the last 10 years and I never got to shoot with any of you folks .
> Well, I’m at it again , shooting a recurve, that is , but this time , even less poundage .
> But I’m enjoying watching the arrow fly again and hope some day to attend a few Traditional shoots , if this stinking Virus stuff will get out of here .



We are still at it!


----------



## kirby999 (May 12, 2020)

I’ll be shooting a light poundage bow , with my old faithful 2016 arrows , and glove . 
I just want to shoot .


----------



## Dennis (May 12, 2020)

Shoot what ever you want just remember if your not having fun your doing something wrong!


----------



## Keith Karr (May 20, 2020)

I’ll be 63 in July and started shooting at about 10 so this was around 1967. I was shooting around some grown men that had been shooting recurves for years.....almost everyone used a rest of some sort. Very few were still shooting off the shelf. Feather rest, brush rest or stick on rest were what most people shot and l don’t remember hardly ever seeing anyone shooting longbows. 

This was before compounds were out and the word traditional was not being used by anyone.....so I have a question for those that think rest aren’t “traditional”. 

Were people in the 60’s and 70’s that used rest “traditional “ ?

I joined TBG around 95 or 96 and rest were not allowed. I didn’t argue and shot without one but I’ve often wondered why someone would think rest weren’t traditional. 

If rest aren’t traditional then neither is fiberglass, metal points, modern string material and a host of other things. 

So who’s really traditional these days ? I say a bunch of people are fooling themselves. 

I haven’t shot a “Trad” shoot in years but have been thinking about going to one this year. If I do I’ll be shooting a metal flipper and will just be shooting for fun. 

Hope this is some food for thought for some of the “traditional” guys.


----------



## kirby999 (May 21, 2020)

I need to update my equipment list . 
I just bought my first Gold Tip Traditional carbon arrows . 
After shooting them the last couple of days , I understand why traditional shooters like them so much .
They remind me of shooting cedar shafts , except they keep their straightness  after being shot and pulled a few times . 
I have both wood and Metal ILF risers , but both are setup to shoot off the shelf . Just for the simplicity. 
Looking  forward to shooting a few targets .


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 21, 2020)

Score? ....That mean's 
I'll have to take my shoes off to count dat high


----------

